# Eyes on mogodore or west branch or portage



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Thinking of taking the boat out one more time this weekend. Anyone know if the ramps at any place are open?

Thx in advance


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

landin hawgs said:


> Thinking of taking the boat out one more time this weekend. Anyone know if the ramps at any place are open?
> 
> Thx in advance


Meaning ice free and launchable


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Mogadore and Portage Lakes will likely freeze up tonight. I just drove around the Portage Lakes. The back channels were all iced. The main lakes were open.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Main lakes will remain open for a bit yet. The ramps are probably mildly locked in. Less than 1 inch. Bust that ice


----------



## Eyesonsumwalleyes (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m at West Branch right now. Bays are semi frozen and main part of the lake is open water. Milton is the same. Stay safe


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen. Not worth it, not busting ice.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Reviving the thread for the spring thaw! The lakes had 10 in. Of solider ice so its going to take a couple weeks, but please keep us informed on the open water a d launches around! Good luck all and be safe. Fyi, erie ramps at sheffield and huron may be ready in the next wee, especially. Huron.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Mogadore is getting there. The warm temps and wind this weekend should take care of what's left.
Wingfoot is








a no-go unless you can launch in 6 or 8 inches of water. Still drawn way down for damn work.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> Mogadore is getting there. The warm temps and wind this weekend should take care of what's left.
> Wingfoot is
> View attachment 484255
> 
> a no-go unless you can launch in 6 or 8 inches of water. Still drawn way down for damn work.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> Mogadore is getting there. The warm temps and wind this weekend should take care of what's left.
> Wingfoot is
> View attachment 484255
> 
> a no-go unless you can launch in 6 or 8 inches of water. Still drawn way down for damn work.


Tick Bay looks wide open! The Wft dam repair is done, gates closed. Come on Spring rains!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Tick Bay looks wide open! The Wft dam repair is done, gates closed. Come on Spring rains!


Considering I walked off the boat ramp yesterday at ticknor & fished all over the channel 6 -7” of ice. It’s safe to say ticknor bay is not wide open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That sorta looks like the NW side off of 43. The channel was open last week almost to the island.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Tick Bay looks wide open! ...





snag said:


> That sorta looks like the NW side off of 43. The channel was open last week almost to the island. ...


Looks like CLR to me. Driving North on CLR, just crossing the culvert, stopped on the wrong side of the road, looking at the Northwest shore. Not surprising at all that would be open. Agree with BB, highly doubt Ticknor Bay was wide open.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is Moggy ramp yesterday and again today. Main lake still has what appears to be
an inch or two. Weather today and tomorrow will take care of that.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

nixmkt said:


> Looks like CLR to me. Driving North on CLR, just crossing the culvert, stopped on the wrong side of the road, looking at the Northwest shore. Not surprising at all that would be open. Agree with BB, highly doubt Ticknor Bay was wide open.


Yep, mistook the guardrail for Reelgrip’s boat gunnel!(That sure looked like Ticknor to me)! Thx for the correction. Hope 50 “bankers” didn't run out there after reading my post and start cussin me out! If so, I apologize! 
Anyway, I know the Wft Dam repair IS done!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I was up around Turkeyfoot yesterday and it's still all iced up


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Yep, mistook the guardrail for Reelgrip’s boat gunnel!(That sure looked like Ticknor to me)! Thx for the correction. Hope 50 “bankers” didn't run out there after reading my post and start cussin me out! If so, I apologize!
> Anyway, I know the Wft Dam repair IS done!


I hope they did! Be a good lesson for the keyboard jockeys that take advantage of those that put the effort in to check things out but never contribute themselves.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Please take a moment of silence for my Jackle Rerange the is going into
battle Tues morning.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the updates fellas! Keep them coming.


----------

